# Shrimp in sponge uptake tube



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't think a shrimp could get into the sponge filter uptake tube (and there's a small pond snail there too. At first,I think the shrimp was on the other side of the tube. Upon close inspection, the shrimp was doing it's best to get out, but couldn't. At least that's what I think. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a wine red that really liked to get in there, and then eventually I lost it ;-(


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Shrimp can get everywhere lol


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Should I be worried?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, shrimp are not the smartest critters on earth. They are all instinct, not really big on problem solving. 

If he can't get out on his own, I'd help him, because he may stress himself to the point he dies if he has to struggle too long.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Well, shrimp are not the smartest critters on earth. They are all instinct, not really big on problem solving.
> 
> If he can't get out on his own, I'd help him, because he may stress himself to the point he dies if he has to struggle too long.


I find that it's some individuals that just like to do this. I found that WR of mine in the sponge tube and UGF uplift a few times, and then it was gone. But out of about 100 shrimps in that tank, no one else did it that I'm aware of.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder if the odd shrimp isn't just attracted by something about the uplift tubes ? Maybe the water movement, or the bubbles or something else we are not aware of ?

I had a Nerite snail that I would often find at the bottom of one of the tubes, even though there wasn't any algae in there for him. They do like the brown algae tubes tend to grow. He'd get stuck, unable to turn around to get out. I'd have to pull the tube off to release him. Eventually his habit did him in.. found him one day stuck again, but when I popped off the tube, the poor snail had gone to the big pond up yonder.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Happened to me back in november, first week after I bought myself some super tigers. One of them decided to go down the tube, so I got it out, and plugged the tube with a small piece of sponge, making sure the air could still pass through, but no shrimp in!!!!


----------

